
Hiring Ren and Stimpy - gacba
http://www.lessonsoffailure.com/developers/hiring-ren-stimpy/
======
habitue
Being in the right kind of company helps Stimpy in this tale. Some companies
have a set pecking order, and changing processes that have been established by
a higher up just brings down the fire on your head. In these companies Ren
would look like the cooperative one, and stimpy would seem insubordinate.

